# S much for relaxation and taking it easy on 2ww



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi


Had egg transfer on Thursday and today my husband fell down the cellar stairs. Waited for an ambulance for 4 hours in A and E for 5 hours he finally gets a bed at 11pm and surgery tomorrow on a ruptured quad, damaged knee and tendon. In Hospital till the end of the week, 4-6 in plaster, 8 in a splint.


I really feel like a big glass of wine and cigarette, but no bed alone and gummy bears have to suffice. Why is nothing ever easy, plain sailing or as Jack Nicholson once said "picnics and noodle salad." Well I will try and get some sleep back at the hospital for 7am. Can I find his phone or his charger-no!! Doh bad day.


Cx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

What a nightmare Clogs!  

Hope all is going to be ok in the long run, although can only imagine how you feel right now. 
Just wanted to send you a   and lots of positive energy for your 2ww and your husbands recovery. 

Xx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Yes, I just hope he is ok, this is meant to be worse than a break I just hope the repair it well. Off to the Hospital now no rest for the wicked. Rather throws the pessaries in disarray, five hours late with it last night so am going to have to take one to the Hospital and just sit down instead of lie down hey.


Thanks for you support. I do feel as though this go is not meant to be.


Cx


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

hello clogs,

i just came across your post and wanted to let you know I am thinking about you. My EG transfer was brought forward and the plans for a peaceful, serene quiet house were scuppered by family visitors - nothing in comparison to what you are experiencing but I do like lots of other women identify with the felling of why isn't this easier and why can I just not be supported.
I hope you are in someway finding a way of taking care of yourself and allowing yourself a wee bit of piece.  Whilst bed alone may not be what you wanted maybe it can allow you some time to connect with the embie (s) and that mothering part of yourself.  Do you have the Zita West CD?

Apologies in advance if this sounds like cods wash given your circumstances.... really just wanted to let you know my heart goes out to you. 
It absolutely amazes me how determined we have to be but we will get there in the end.

J


----------



## MeowToTheMoon (Jun 5, 2011)

I was just wondering how you were doing, Clogs?  

Hope your husband is recovering well.
And as Julia said, really hope you can get a bit of calm time each day just to reflect and relax.

Thinking of you at this tough time.  
xx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi


Thanks everyone Julia I feel your pain we had guests last time we did this and it was a nightmare!!! I really feel for you.


It is a week into 2ww and I just can't think there is anyway this has worked, I have been running around like an idiot with DH telling me to take it easy, but he can't even move his legs without help at the moment. I am absolute shattered it is only 6pm and I can barely keep my eyes open, but one thing is good I have not been thinking too much about 2ww at all been more concerned with DH getting better, poor thing.


I hope you are all ok and that pesky house guests leave soon.


Cx


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dear Clogs,

Thanks for your kind Thoth's. My challenge is really nothing in comparison to yours - but thank you.
I really hope you are getting a little rest and finding ways to ease the burden of running around, and of course I hope your poor DH is recovering.

Sending you wishes for deep rest and relaxation.

J


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi 


It has got worse he is making me watch Bulletproof Monk!!! He is being very good and hasn't moaned at all bless him. Have the guests gone?


Cx


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

No, guests are here until Friday week!, but DH is taking them out sightseeing most days which leaves me in the house alone - bliss! Is DH home?
Can you get some rest?


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

No not really I am at work this morning. It is tough though for you especially if they are all asking why you are not drinking etc. Husband is doing his best but I think it is going to be a long slog and of course I even have to lift his legs to move them. I have my test date Wednesday and have barely given a thought when is your test day?


Cx


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ooh Clogs, 

That is  just ghastly, too much is being demanded from you but sometimes, all too often we have to just keep on doing what is right in front of us.

I am thinking of you and really hoping that Wednesday is good for you. My test is Monday week.

I still hoping that you get sommmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeee rest.

Jx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Julia make sure you keep me posted on how you are going and I will do the same. Have a lovely weekend.


Cx


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi Clogs,

Yes, I will keep you posted and you too. I am thinking about you and wishing you all the best for Wednesday - really, we don't know until we do the test. We have the guests returning tomorrow ( Tuesday )n so I may not get posting tomorrow and if not I will be sending you lots of good wishes. Thinking about you and hope hubby is doing better!

Julia xx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Julia 


I hope you are well. Unfortunately got my period this morning so anguish over, I am naturally gutted and beginning to think it is just not meant to be for us. Husband stilll in a bad way bless him but he has been really lovely and truly supportive (pretty good when your legs aren't working) exvuse the rubbish pun but couldn't resist.


I hope and pray that you two fair better than us and I will be really wanting all the best for you and make sure you let me know. I hope it is a BFP!!!


Love Cx


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Aaww Clogs,

I am so sorry to here that it is a BFN - you have had a very hard time of it recently and I really hope you can get some time to grieve and time for you and DH. It has been such a hard time for both of you that it will take some getting over. 

I am thinking about you and will keep in touch. Please do let me know how you are feeling if that helps. 

Guests have finally gone this morning..... DH working next 48 hours so I just want to make sure I don't isolate too much. 

Big hug

J


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey Julia


Please don't worry about me, I was upset yesterday but I am moving on today and going to concentrate on the having another go with Blastocyst in the freezer. I think I knew it hadn't worked as it felt nothing like the short pregnancy I had. I am at work with lots to do and then spending evenings with Mr. Hop along who is always very  sweet and supportive when I get a BFN, that will last till the weekend. Tonight I am going to blitz the house because it hasn't been hoovered etc because of his legs and him not wanting me to carry a hoover.


A house free of guests lucky you, shame hubby away on work but I would get yourself a box set of something like Sex and the City and have a good old laugh to yourself and something that is totally away from babies and the 2ww as I know how easy is eat and breathe the whole process. I am on the end of an email if you need to have a chat. How many days to go now? I have a good feeling about your go and am really keeping everything crossed.


Can you believe I didn't even have a glass of wine last night!!! What a paragon of virtue.


Lots of Love and all the best wishes


Cxxxx


----------



## julia3620 (Dec 12, 2010)

Dear Clogs,

I am delighted that you are able to think about the next step.Very well done. Have  you any idea of the timeframe? I cannot quite believe that you didn't have a drink last night, incredible. I hope that house cleaning tonight is satisfying for you! And............. that you get some TLC time.

I am having a hard day, I lifted a big bag of wood resulting in pain around my navel area, very ****** off at myself, as I have being so careful, but DH working late tonight and thought I might lit the fire. I could have used the wheel barrow of course. 

I called the nurse and she said that it probably wouldn't effect anything, pains could be AF coming ( very positive!!!! ) or the meds. I don't believe her of course.

DH working late tonight - I am ****** off at that too!!!! so am not sure what to do. I am going a little stir crazy, so need to think about getting out. I have taken until Monday off work so don't want to go back in, but if need be could work from hoe. Why. oh why, is this so ... difficult.

I will regain my balance and your support is greatly, greatly appreciated.

J


----------

